# Wer ist staatlich geprüfter Fischereiaufseher?



## Alexander2781 (11. April 2006)

Hallo Boardies,

mich würde interessieren, welche Boardies als staatlich geprüfte Fischereiaufseher unterwegs sind. Oder wer will einer werden?
Also ich bin in unseren Vereinsgewässern als Fischereiaufseher tätig.

Gruß
Alexander2781 #h


----------



## wodibo (11. April 2006)

*AW: Wer ist staatlich geprüfter Fischereiaufseher?*

Hi Alex,

ich verschiebe Deine Frage mal ins Angeln Allgemein, denn hier im Laberforum würde Deine Frage zu schnell verschwinden :m


----------



## cbrr (11. April 2006)

*AW: Wer ist staatlich geprüfter Fischereiaufseher?*

Hi,

würde mich auch mal interessieren. Bei uns gibt es angeblich vier von denen. Sehe aber nur Schwarzangler und keine Aufseher |gr:
Würde mich freiwillig und kostenlos melden. Aber ich sehe es nicht ein, dafür hier einem überteuertem Verein beizutreten.

Gruß
Mike


----------



## the doctor (11. April 2006)

*AW: Wer ist staatlich geprüfter Fischereiaufseher?*

staatlich geprüft?|uhoh:

Hab im Januar an einem Gewässerwartelehrgang über 1 Woche (Vollzeit) in der Landesanstalt teilgenommen.
Mit der Pächtergemeindschaft war auch schon alles abgesprochen wie auch mit meinem Verein. Nur die untere Fischereibehörde macht mir nen Strich durch die Rechnung. "Ich darf erst Fischereiaufseher werden wenn ich meinen Fischereischein 10 Jahre besitze"
Tja...mit dem Angeln habe ich vor 15 Jahren angefangen. Meinen Jugendfischereischein besaß  ich 7 Jahre und meine Prüfung habe ich vor 4 Jahren abgelegt und besitze somit den Bundesfischereischein auch seit ca. 4Jahren.
son driss #q
naja...........der Kurs war aber trotzdem interessant.|rolleyes


----------



## wodibo (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wer ist staatlich geprüfter Fischereiaufseher?*

@the_doctor

deswegen liebe ich Deutschland #q #q #q


----------



## Fischbox (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wer ist staatlich geprüfter Fischereiaufseher?*

Staatlich geprüft|kopfkrat , so etwas brauht es bei uns nicht. Ich war bis vor kurzem Gewässerwart von meinem Verein und da ich daher sowieso häufig am Wasser war, wurde mir problemlos und unbürokratisch von Vereinsseite ein Aufseherausweis ausgestellt. Staatlich geprüfte Aufseher gibt es bei uns nicht.


----------



## abuhamster (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wer ist staatlich geprüfter Fischereiaufseher?*

Moin moin,
ich bin auch ald staatlich geprüfter Fischereiaufseher für meinen Verein tätig.
Gruß Hamster


----------



## Fischbox (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wer ist staatlich geprüfter Fischereiaufseher?*

Wie sieht denn eine solche Prüfung aus?


----------



## Frankenfischer (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wer ist staatlich geprüfter Fischereiaufseher?*

*Staatlich geprüft *ist vielleicht der falsche Ausdruck. Bei uns in Bayern macht man einen Lehrgang und eine mündliche Prüfung, die vom Landesamt für Fischerei abgenommen wird. Dann ist man amtlich bestellter Fischereiaufseher. Ich bin auch so einer.

Der Lehrgang und die Prüfung umfasst Rechtskunde und Fischkunde. Hintergrund ist der, dass man als Fischereiaufseher geschütze Fischarten von Angelfischen unterscheiden kann (auch im Jugendstadium). Es ist z.B. schön schwer einen Zingel oder Schrätzer von einem Jungzander zu unterscheiden. Gottlob gibt es die nur in der Donau. Noch ein Beispiel Bartgrundel und Steinbeißer, auch nicht ganz so einfach zu unterscheiden. Die eine Fischart (Steinbeißer) ganzjärig geschützt, die andere nicht.


----------



## drgibble (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wer ist staatlich geprüfter Fischereiaufseher?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=308Ich bin auch staatlich geprüfter Aufseher für meine Region.

Eine Prüfung war jedoch nicht nötig. Man musste lediglich einen mehrwöchigen Kurs besuchen in dem Rechtskunde und Fischkunde (wie Frankenfischer schon sagte) detailliert erläutert wurde.

Hinzu kommt jetzt noch 1 Mal im Jahr eine Art Kaffeeklatsch wo neue Rechte, Probleme etc diskutiert wurden.

Achja ... den Schein mit Plakette habe ich zwar damals über einen Angelverein gemacht; Dieser ist aber nicht mit dem Verein bindend. Soll heissen dass ich schon seid Jahren aus dem Verein ausgetreten bin aber dennoch staatlicher Prüfer geblieben bin und weiter meine Tätigkeiten nachkommen darf.

greetz

der Doc


----------



## Alexander2781 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wer ist staatlich geprüfter Fischereiaufseher?*

Das Landesamt für Fischerei ist ein Amt des Freistaates Bayern, deswegen heißt es staatlich geprüfter Fischereiaufseher.

Gruß
Alexander2781


----------



## Knispel (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wer ist staatlich geprüfter Fischereiaufseher?*

In Bremen ist man das "offiziell - ehrenamtlich" und wird von der Behörde auf Wunsch vom Verein ernannt und vergattert. Sind denn allerdings nur für die Vereinsgewässer zuständig und dürfen so gut wie nichts ( man muss ihnen dieses aber des öfteren durch Vorlegen des Fischereigesetzes plausiebel machen ) Dieser Titel Kostet 50 € . Hier brauchst du dafür nur den Fischereischein, Ausbildung inkl. Prüfung nicht nötig. Hier ist halt alles möglich. Offiziell sind nach unserem Fischereigesetz nur die "Mitarbeiter" der untere Fischereibehörde, das ist die Polizei oder die "Mitarbeiter" der oberen Fischereibehörde, welche sich meines Wissens auf einen Sachbearbeiter des Senators für Häfen und Aussenhandel erstreckt, ob sie nun vom Angeln Ahnung haben oder nicht. In der Unterweser dürfen auch noch die Herren des LFV Bremen, kann mir allerdings nicht denken. dass die sich trauen.....


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wer ist staatlich geprüfter Fischereiaufseher?*

Als solcher hier anwesend #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wer ist staatlich geprüfter Fischereiaufseher?*

In Bayern klingt das mit "Staatlich geprüfter Fischereiaufseher" doch schon mal viel wichtiger, vielleicht aufgrund der Nähe zum Titulierungsmeister Österreich? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ein Wunder das die Mannen da nicht in Uniform auftreten (müssen) (Fischereiaufseheraufsichtsuniform in bajuwarisch-grün der S3/6 oder weiß-blau geringelt) |kopfkrat  Anzureden mit "Herr Fischereiaufsehergeheimrat" oder so?



Das ist das hier oben bei den niedersächsischen Preißn irgendwie alles mit weniger Staat und so  

und


----------



## esox_105 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wer ist staatlich geprüfter Fischereiaufseher?*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> In Bayern klingt das mit "Staatlich geprüfter Fischereiaufseher" doch schon mal viel wichtiger, vielleicht aufgrund der Nähe zum Titulierungsmeister Österreich?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

... wohl noch nie was von Zivilstreife gehört was? :q :q :q


----------



## Marlin1 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wer ist staatlich geprüfter Fischereiaufseher?*

Hallo Zanderli,

welcher Kreis hat dich denn bestellt ?

In Hessen werden Fischereiaufseher auf Vorschlag der Fischereiberater
von den unteren Fischereibehörden der Kreise bestellt.
Dabei bekommen Sie einen Ausweis und Befahrgenehmigungen für die meistens gesperrten Uferwege außer in Naturschutzgebieten.

Desweiteren müßen Sie jährlich an einem Auffrischungslehrgang der oberen Fischereibehörde an der Hesischen Fischereischule in Schotten teilnehmen sowie jedes Jahr ein Protokoll ihrer Tätigkeiten einreichen.

Da aber Fischereirecht Länderrecht ist, haben nahezu alle Bundesländer da eigene Vorgehensweisen.

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Knispel (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wer ist staatlich geprüfter Fischereiaufseher?*

Mich würden einmal eure Rechte als Aufseher interessieren.


----------



## Alexander2781 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wer ist staatlich geprüfter Fischereiaufseher?*

Ich darf z. B. einen Weg befahren, der nur für den landwirtschaftlichen Verkehr freigegeben ist.


----------



## Knispel (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wer ist staatlich geprüfter Fischereiaufseher?*

Aber nur zur Ausübung deiner Kontrollfunktion, oder.....


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wer ist staatlich geprüfter Fischereiaufseher?*

In Bayern wird deswegen ein "staatlicher" Eignungstest verlangt, damit FACHLICHE EIGNUNG gewährleistet wird.
(Sorry, aber ganz persönlcuh kann ich es mir nun nicht verkneifen: Wie wichtig diese aber ist, hat man erst in einem anderen Thread hier ja lesen können, in dem ein "angeblicher" Fischreiaufseher mit erschreckender Unkenntis auffällt#d. Damit soll aber nicht die Eignung aller anderen Aufseher in Frage gestellt sein! #h) 

Die Fischereiaufsicht in Bayern ist folgend geregelt:
[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]
*Verordnung zur Ausführung des Fischereigesetzes für Bayern*
*(AVFiG)*​[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]

*§ 28 Persönliche und fachliche Eignung*




[/FONT](1)​

1 Als Fischereiaufseher dürfen nur Personen bestätigt werden, die volljährig und zuverlässig sind. ​

2 Sie müssen gesundheitlich und zeitlich in der Lage sein, ihren Aufgaben nachzukommen.​


(2) 
​

1 Die Bestätigung ist ferner davon abhängig, dass der Bewerber einen gültigen Fischereischein hat und über ausreichende Kenntnisse der in Art. 87 Abs. 1 bis 6 des Fischereigesetzes für Bayern genannten Aufgaben und Befugnisse verfügt. 2 *Die in Satz 1 **geforderten Kenntnisse werden durch einen erfolgreichen Eignungstest nachgewiesen, den die **Landesanstalt ausrichtet.*​



(3) Die Bestätigung kann mit Nebenbestimmungen versehen werden, insbesondere mit der Auflage, an Fortbildungsveranstaltungen teilzunehmen.
​[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]
*§ 29 Eignungstest*​ 

[/FONT](1) Der Eignungstest nach § 28 Abs. 2 Satz 2 besteht aus einem Prüfungsgespräch mit einer Dauer bis zu 20 Minuten.​


(2)​
1 Für die Durchführung des Eignungstests bestellt die Landesanstalt im Benehmen mit dem Landesfischereiverband Bayern e.V. einen oder mehrere Ausschüsse, denen jeweils ein Vertreter der Landesanstalt und zwei weitere sachkundige Personen angehören. 2 Die Leistungen werden von dem jeweils eingesetzten Prüfer bewertet. 3 Der Ausschuss stellt fest, ob der Bewerber über ausreichende Kenntnisse verfügt. 4 Darüber ist ihm eine Bestätigung auszustellen.​


​


----------



## Frankenfischer (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wer ist staatlich geprüfter Fischereiaufseher?*

Jetzt weiß ich wie es richtig heißt: Amtlich bestätigter Fischereiaufseher |supergri 

Was wir Fischereiaufseher in Bayern so alles dürfen, könnt ihr in den § en unten nachlesen.

Artikel 86
(1) Die Verwaltungsbehörde kann auf Antrag der Fischereiberechtigten, Fischereipächter, Fischereigenossenschaften und Gemeinden von diesen vorgeschlagene oder angestellte, volljährige, zuverlässige Personen als Fischereiaufseher bestätigen. Mit der Bestätigung wird auch der örtliche Zuständigkeitsbereich des Fischereiaufsehers festgelegt. Die Bestätigung ist zu versagen, wenn der Fischereiaufseher nicht Inhaber eines gültigen Fischereischeins ist oder Bedenken gegen seine persönliche oder fachliche Eignung bestehen.
(2) Das Staatsministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten wird ermächtigt, im Einvernehmen mit dem Staatsministerium des Innern durch Rechtsverordnung Vorschriften über die persönliche und fachliche Eignung zu erlassen.

Artikel 87
(1) Die bestätigten Fischereiaufseher und die als Fischereivollzugsbeamte im Außendienst eingesetzten Beamten staatlicher Behörden (Fischereiaufseher) haben die Aufgabe, die Einhaltung von Rechtsvorschriften, die den Schutz und die Erhaltung der Fischbestände, die Pflege und Sicherung ihrer Lebensgrundlagen und die Ausübung der Fischerei regeln und deren Übertretung mit Strafe oder mit Geldbuße bedroht ist, zu überwachen und Zuwiderhandlungen gegen diese Rechtsvorschriften festzustellen, zu verhüten, zu unterbinden und bei ihrer Verfolgung mitzuwirken.
Die Fischereiaufseher können bei Personen, die auf, an oder in der Nähe von Gewässern mit Fanggeräten angetroffen werden, jederzeit die Identität feststellen,
2. die Aushändigung des Fischereischeins einschließlich des Jugendfischereischeins sowie des Erlaubnisscheins zur Prüfung zu verlangen, 
3. die mitgeführten Fanggeräte und die gefangenen Fische - auch soweit sie sich in Fahrzeugen befinden - sowie die Fischbehälter besichtigen.
(3) Die Fischereiaufseher können bei Verdacht einer Zuwiderhandlung gegen die in Absatz 1 genannten Rechtsvorschriften zu deren Verhütung oder Unterbindung in entsprechender Anwendung des Polizeiaufgabengesetzes
1. die Identität von Personen feststellen,
2. eine Person von einem Ort verweisen oder ihr vorübergehend das Betreten eines Orts verbieten (Platzverweisung),
3. Fische und andere Sachen sicherstellen, die unberechtigt erlangt worden sind oder bei Zuwiderhandlungen gegen Rechtsvorschriften nach Absatz 1 verwendet wurden oder verwendet werden sollen.
(4) Im Rahmen ihrer Befugnisse nach den Absätzen 2 und 3 sind die Fischereiaufseher berechtigt, Grundstücke mit Ausnahme von Wohnungen zu betreten und unbeschadet des Art. 27 Abs. 4 des Bayerischen Wassergesetzes Gewässer zu befahren.
(5) Die Führer von Wasserfahrzeugen, von denen aus Fischfang betrieben wird, haben auf Anruf sofort ihre Fahrzeuge anzuhalten und auf Verlangen den Fischereiaufseher an Bord zu holen. Die Weiterfahrt ist erst zulässig, wenn der Fischereiaufseher dies gestattet.
(6) Aufgaben und Befugnisse, die sich aus anderen Rechtsvorschriften ergeben, bleiben unberührt. Dies gilt insbesondere für Fischereiaufseher, die Hilfsbeamte der Staatsanwaltschaft sind.
(7) Die Fischereiaufseher müssen bei der Ausübung ihrer Tätigkeit ein Dienstabzeichen tragen und bei dienstlichem Einschreiten auf Verlangen den Dienstausweis vorzeigen, sofern nicht die Ausweisung aus Sicherheitsgründen unzumutbar ist. Das Staatsministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten erlässt im Einvernehmen mit dem Staatsministerium des Innern durch Rechtsverordnung Vorschriften über das Dienstabzeichen.


----------



## Rossitc (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wer ist staatlich geprüfter Fischereiaufseher?*

Ich bin auch bei der Truppe!

Übrigens hab ich mir sagen lassen, dass früher in Bayern die Fischereiaufseher
als sogenanntes "Hilfsorgan der Staatsanwaltschaft" sogar eine Waffe tragen durften!!!

Das wär auch was für mich gewesen!

Gruß
Rossitc


----------



## Knispel (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wer ist staatlich geprüfter Fischereiaufseher?*



> Die Fischereiaufseher können bei Personen, die auf, an oder in der Nähe von Gewässern mit Fanggeräten angetroffen werden, jederzeit die Identität feststellen,
> 2. die Aushändigung des Fischereischeins einschließlich des Jugendfischereischeins sowie des Erlaubnisscheins zur Prüfung zu verlangen


 
Verlangen könnt ihr viel, ich zeige meine Papiere nur der Polizei , würde dich aber vorher drauf aufmerksam, machen, dass bei mir alles in Ordnung ist. Wenn du es mir nicht glaubst, ist es dein Ding.



> 3. die mitgeführten Fanggeräte und die gefangenen Fische - auch soweit sie sich in Fahrzeugen befinden - sowie die Fischbehälter besichtigen.


 
besichtigen ja, solange sie da liegen. Aber nicht anfassen oder eigenmächtig öffnen, das wäre schon wieder Sachbeschädigung, eigenmächtig öffnen darf wiederum nur die Polizei....  und ich öffne doch nicht mein Auto irgentwo am Weg, nur weil da eine Angel drinnen liegt und ein Zivilist mit irgenteinen Ausweis dieses verlangt. Der Polizei ja aber sonst niemanden. Mache aber wieder drauf aufmerksam, dass alles in Ordnung ist.



> 3. Fische und andere Sachen sicherstellen, die unberechtigt erlangt worden sind oder bei Zuwiderhandlungen gegen Rechtsvorschriften nach Absatz 1 verwendet wurden oder verwendet werden sollen.


 
das müsst ihr mir aber beweisen....

Meine Anmerkungen sind allerdings nur Theorie, möchte hier kein Streit vom Zaune brechen....#h 



> Ich bin auch bei der Truppe!
> 
> Übrigens hab ich mir sagen lassen, dass früher in Bayern die Fischereiaufseher
> als sogenanntes "Hilfsorgan der Staatsanwaltschaft" sogar eine Waffe tragen durften!!!
> ...


 
@ Rossitc
Ohne dir nahetreten zu wollen, aber wenn ich deine Zeilen als Fischereiaufseher des ehemaligen Königreich Bayern so lese, möchte ich den Menschen kennenlernen, welcher Dir die nötige geistige Reife zur Ausübung dieser Tätigkeit   laut eurem Gesetz bescheinigt habt. #q #q #q


----------



## Frankenfischer (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wer ist staatlich geprüfter Fischereiaufseher?*

Hilfsbeamte der Staatsanwaltschaft können nur Fischereiaufseher sein, die zugleich Polizeibeamte sind. Ottonormal-Fischereiaufseher können das nicht sein. Waffenscheine gibts gottseidank keine. Überzeugungsarbeit am Gewässer ist die einzig wahre Waffe, die wir einsetzen sollten.


----------



## esox_105 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wer ist staatlich geprüfter Fischereiaufseher?*



			
				Rossitc schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auch bei der Truppe!
> 
> Übrigens hab ich mir sagen lassen, dass früher in Bayern die Fischereiaufseher
> als sogenanntes "Hilfsorgan der Staatsanwaltschaft" sogar eine Waffe tragen durften!!!
> ...


 

... und dann John Wayne spielen #d .


----------



## Frankenfischer (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wer ist staatlich geprüfter Fischereiaufseher?*

@Knispel
Deine Einstellung in allen Ehren. In unserem Verein hättest du damit aber keine Zukunft. Wer den Anweisungen der Fischereiaufseher nicht Folge leistet (Aushändigung der Papiere etc.) hat ein ernstes Problem am Hals. 
Deweiteren ist in der Neufassung des Bayer. Fischereigesetzes enthalten, dass solches, von dir beschriebenes Verhalten, eine Ordnungswidrigkeit darstellt, das mit Bußgeldern bestraft wird.


----------



## Knispel (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wer ist staatlich geprüfter Fischereiaufseher?*



			
				Frankenfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Hilfsbeamte der Staatsanwaltschaft können nur Fischereiaufseher sein, die zugleich Polizeibeamte sind. Ottonormal-Fischereiaufseher können das nicht sein. Waffenscheine gibts gottseidank keine. Überzeugungsarbeit am Gewässer ist die einzig wahre Waffe, die wir einsetzen sollten.


 
Das hört sich schon anders an......das ist auch meine Meinung


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wer ist staatlich geprüfter Fischereiaufseher?*



			
				Rossitc schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens hab ich mir sagen lassen, dass früher in Bayern die Fischereiaufseher
> als sogenanntes "Hilfsorgan der Staatsanwaltschaft" sogar eine Waffe tragen durften!!!


War das damals so schlimm in Bayern mit Fischwilderern und so, oder der hungerleidenden Bevölkerung? |kopfkrat 
Das hört sich ja fast an wie in etlichen Heimatschinken bezüglich Wilddieberei. |rolleyes


----------



## Knispel (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wer ist staatlich geprüfter Fischereiaufseher?*



			
				Frankenfischer schrieb:
			
		

> @Knispel
> Deine Einstellung in allen Ehren. In unserem Verein hättest du damit aber keine Zukunft. Wer den Anweisungen der Fischereiaufseher nicht Folge leistet (Aushändigung der Papiere etc.) hat ein ernstes Problem am Hals.
> Deweiteren ist in der Neufassung des Bayer. Fischereigesetzes enthalten, dass solches, von dir beschriebenes Verhalten, eine Ordnungswidrigkeit darstellt, das mit Bußgeldern bestraft wird.


 
Nun einmal Klartext, wenn ich als Bremer bei Euch in Bayern oder sonst wo in unserer Republik angle und das mache ich auch des öfteren, werde ich als Gast bestimmt kein Streit vom Zaune brechen, denn ich weiss ja, bei mir ist alles in Ordnung. Ich würde mich tunlichst über abweichende Bestimmungen informieren und diese peniebel einhalten, denn ihr habt bei euch unten bestimmt genau so viel "schwarze Schafe" wie es hier oben gibt. Kontrolle muss eben leider sein, aber das wie trete ich auf ist m.E. das wichtigste. 99,9 % aller Aufseher die mir bisher begegnet sind, habe ich als kompetente und nette Menschen kennen und schätzen gelernt, welche mir uneigennützig so manchen Tip gaben, aber ausgerechnet hier bei uns gibt es auch "Spinner".


----------



## JunkieXL (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wer ist staatlich geprüfter Fischereiaufseher?*

Weiß einer wie das in MV ist? Ich hab meinen Angelschein schon über 12 Jahre und würde gerne mal Kontrollen durchführen . Nicht weil ich irgendwen ärgern will oder sonst was, sondern weil ich in 12 Jahren Angelschein grade mal 2 mal kontrolliert wurde und das ist eindeutig zu wenig! Ich bin nicht grade selten am Gewässer unterwegs! Wie läuft das eigentlich wenn man einen Schwarzangler, oder jemanden der sich nicht ans Gesetz hält, erwischt hat? Polizei rufen oder wie, ausserdem braucht man ja noch einen Zeugen sonst kann der andere ja Wiederspruch einlegen!


----------



## Knispel (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wer ist staatlich geprüfter Fischereiaufseher?*



			
				JunkieXL schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß einer wie das in MV ist? Ich hab meinen Angelschein schon über 12 Jahre und würde gerne mal Kontrollen durchführen . Nicht weil ich irgendwen ärgern will oder sonst was, sondern weil ich in 12 Jahren Angelschein grade mal 2 mal kontrolliert wurde und das ist eindeutig zu wenig! Ich bin nicht grade selten am Gewässer unterwegs! Wie läuft das eigentlich wenn man einen Schwarzangler, oder jemanden der sich nicht ans Gesetz hält, erwischt hat? Polizei rufen oder wie, ausserdem braucht man ja noch einen Zeugen sonst kann der andere ja Wiederspruch einlegen!


 
Denn lese mal euer Fischereigesetz durch, da steht das bestimmt drin. Findest du hier :

http://www.angeltreff.org/infocenter/gesetze.html


----------



## Frankenfischer (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wer ist staatlich geprüfter Fischereiaufseher?*

@Knispel
Wie ich und meine Kollegen das handhaben, habe ich dir gerade mittels PN mitgeteilt. Ich finde, mit Freundlichkeit erreicht man (fast immer) mehr, als mit Paragraphenreiterei. 
Dass es aber viele uneinsichtige Menschen gibt, brauch ich ja nicht extra zu betonen. Wir haben z.B. von unserem Vorstand die Anweisung, Angler, die ihren staatl. Fischereischein und ihren Jahreserlaubnisschein nicht dabei haben, nach Hause zu schicken. Was meinst du, was das manchmal für Ärger gibt, vor allem wenn man sich kennt. Hintergrund ist aber, kommt eine Polizeistreife, setzt es ein Verwarnungsgeld von 30 € (bei uns schon des öfteren vorgekommen) für den guten Mann (oder Frau). 
Die schwarzen Schafe hast du ja auch schon angesprochen. Diese Spezies ist häufiger anzutreffen, als man annimmt. Ich will gar nicht aufzählen, was bei uns das Jahr über so alles vorkommt (Fischen mit lebenden Köderfisch, Fischen mit 3 Angeln - obwohl nur 2 erlaubt, Missachtung der Fangbeschränkungen, Zumüllen der Angelplätze etc, etc). Die Anzahl der Verstösse ist wirklich nicht niederig, obwohl wir nur eine handvoll Leute sind, die am Gewässer ein bischen die Augen aufhalten.


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. April 2006)

*AW: Wer ist staatlich geprüfter Fischereiaufseher?*



			
				Marlin1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zanderli,
> 
> welcher Kreis hat dich denn bestellt ?
> 
> ...


Gude Marlin,

die Vereine über die untere Fischereibehörde - jährlicher Lehrgang in GG aber Teilnahme nur alle 3 Jahre zwingend nötig. Ähnlich läuft es mit der "Bestellung" für den hiesigen Rheinabschnitt - wirst Du aber sicher kennen :q

@Toni

Leg doch endlich mal die Karten auf den Tisch! #q

Bist Du "angeblicher" nun einer von uns oder stänkerste nur gerne mit Gesetzauszügen? #h

Bei uns im Hessischen Lehrgang, waren übrigens auch schon Leute aus Bayern - warum wohl ;-)

@All

Ich soll übrigens der "angebliche" aus dem anderen Thread sein 

Er schrieb das in seinem Post |muahah:


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. April 2006)

*AW: Wer ist staatlich geprüfter Fischereiaufseher?*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> @Toni
> 
> ...  oder stänkerste nur gerne mit Gesetzauszügen?


 
...wenn in einer sachlichen Diskussion die entsprechenden Gesetze gefragt sind, was hat das mit *stänkern *zu tun? #c Diese deine Wortwahl betrifft hier aber einige ... 



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns im Hessischen Lehrgang, waren übrigens auch schon Leute aus Bayern - warum wohl ;-)


 
Die Beweggründe kenne ich nicht, sage sie mir bitte. 

Vielleicht lernt man ja in Hessen besser die bayerischen einschlägigen Gesetze und Verordnungen |supergri ...

aber auch das würde nicht helfen, da

in Bayern *nur* der bayerische Lehrgang mit Eignungsprüfung anerkannt wird 
(Verordnung zur Ausführung des Fischereigesetzes für Bayern
(AVFiG) §28; §29).​


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. April 2006)

*AW: Wer ist staatlich geprüfter Fischereiaufseher?*

@Toni

Lese weiter Gesetzestexte und werde in Bayern Fischereiaufseher - da ist leider Hopfen und Malz verloren. Stänkern und Diffamieren aber immer wieder auf Fragen abblocken passt irgendwie nicht zusammen. #d

Die Unterfranken scheinen mit den Hessischen Lehrgängen wohl doch etwas anfangen zu können - Jaja, die Praxis zählt regional auch in Amtszimmern -> vor der Theorie. #h

Solltest übrigens besser komplett "zitieren" und vergiss nicht Deine kluge PN zu erwähnen "Kontrollberechtigter" ;-)


----------



## Quercus (28. November 2007)

*Einige Anmerkungen*

@ the-doctor: was bitte schön, hat dein absolvierter Gewässerwarte-Lehrgang mit der Tätigkeit als Fischereiaufseher zu tun? Das sind doch zwei völlig verschiedene Paar Schuhe!
Abgesehen davon habe ich von einer abstrusen 10 jährigen Wartezeit noch nie was gehört, da Fischereirecht allerdings Ländersache ist, kann dies in Preußen durchaus anders sein, als in Bayern.
@Frankenfischer: Du hast Recht, es gibt entgegen aller Gerüchte keine staatlichen Fischereiaufseher, sondern nur amtlich bestellte!
@drgibble: Wie kann man staatlich geprüfter Fischereiaufseher sein, wenn man keine Prüfung abgelegt hat? Abgesehen davon, darfst du sowiso nur an den Gewässern kontrollieren, die zu deinem Verein gehören, sonst nirgendwo. Die Gewässer deines Zuständigkeitsbereiches sind doch in deinem Dienstausweis eingetragen, oder nicht?
@Alexander2781: Das Institut für Fischerei ist Teil der Landesanstalt für Landwirtschaft, ein Landesamt für Fischerei gibt es in Bayern nicht.
@Knispel:Ich habe in Niedersachsen studiert und mitunter in Bremen geangelt. Neben der Existenz zum Fischfang allgemein freigegebener Gewässer hat mich die absolute Unkontrolliertheit der Schwarzfischerei dort wirklich beeindruckt. Das weder Lehrgang noch Prüfung und Vorlage des polizeilichen Führungszeugnisses zur Erlangung des Fischereiaufsehers nötig sind und diese ergo kaum Kompetenzen haben, ist traurig und der heutigen Bedeutung dieses Amtes unangemessen
@AngelDet: Weniger Staat gibt’s in Preußen auch nicht und eine Ausbildung und Prüfung ist wohl für die kompetente Ausübung dieser Aufgabe unabdingbar. Ich hab mich in Preußen jedenfallsimme mächtig darüber geärgert selber Angelkarten gekauft zu haben und Auflagen eigehalten zu haben, während gewisse Bevölkerungsgruppen nebenmir schwarzfischend die 20cm Bachforellen eingesackt haben. Da sind mir die bayrischen Verhältnisse deutlich lieber!
@Knispel: "Verlangen könnt ihr viel, ich zeige meine Papiere nur der Polizei , würde dich aber vorher drauf aufmerksam, machen, dass bei mir alles in Ordnung ist. Wenn du es mir nicht glaubst, ist es dein Ding.“
Falsch, in dem Augenblick ist das genau dein Problem, denn du begehst eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, die zwangsläufig ein Bußgeld mit sich bringt und bei wiederholten Verstößen deinen Fischereierlaubnisschein arg gefährdet, glaub es, oder lass es.
„das müsst ihr mir aber beweisen....“
Nein, deine mangelnden Rechtskenntnisse muß dir niemand beweisen, sie sind alleinig dein Problem".
„besichtigen ja, solange sie da liegen. Aber nicht anfassen oder eigenmächtig öffnen, das wäre schon wieder Sachbeschädigung, eigenmächtig öffnen darf wiederum nur die Polizei.... und ich öffne doch nicht mein Auto irgentwo am Weg, nur weil da eine Angel drinnen liegt und ein Zivilist mit irgenteinen Ausweis dieses verlangt. Der Polizei ja aber sonst niemanden. Mache aber wieder drauf aufmerksam, dass alles in Ordnung ist.“
Du irrst, Gesetze gelten auch für dich und Verstöße werden geahnset, wenn sie jemans anzeigt. Nur weil dir bestimmte Rechte der Fischereiaufseher nicht passen, werden sie noch lange nicht außer Kraft gesetzt.
Ich glaube dir allerdings, dass bei dir alles in Ordnung ist und wir in der Praxis kein Problem miteinander hätten, weil ich immer sehr freundlich bin und mich nicht als Hilfssheriff aufspiele, bei Verstößen bin ich allerdings konsequent und ahnde alles, egal ob Bekannter oder Fremder.
Interessant, dass hier einige mal wieder nicht abkönnen, dass die bayern was mit Hand und Fuß machen. Ich frag mich angesichts der vielen gastangelnden preußischen Urlauber, die unentweg erzählen, wie viel toller das Angeln, der Fischbestand etc. in Bayern ist, nur, wo diese antibayrischen reflexe herkommen.
Petri Heil an alle,

Christian


----------



## Clouserfan (28. November 2007)

*AW: Wer ist staatlich geprüfter Fischereiaufseher?*

@ Knispel
Mit dieser Einstellung sind in Thüringen schon viele Angler voll auf dem Bauch gelandet.
Wenn ich die Polizei um Amtshilfe bitte, weil ein Querkopf sich nicht kontrollieren lassen möchte, Kostet es Geld. Und nicht zu wenig 45€ pro Stunde und Beamten und Taxigeld für eine Sonderfahrt zum Revier, meist so ca.150€. Dann kommt noch die Kleinigkeit der Ordnungswidrigkeit und je nach Verhalten eine Sperre im Verein oder Entzug der Gastangelberechtigung hinzu.
Ich hab uneinsichtige Leute nach Ablauf dieser recht unangenehmen Aktion recht bedröppelt gesehen. Und hinterher kam immer ich habs nicht gewußt. Wenn die grüngekleiden Leute da sind hilft dass alles nicht mehr. Jeder FA macht dich auch vorher auf die Folgen aufmerksam, denn auch wenn er ehrenamtlich tätig ist, ist er eine Amtsperson. Und kein dahergelaufener Angeber der andere schickaniert.
Und ich ärger mich über die vertane Zeit, wenn sich nämlich alle korrekt verhalten, würden Kontrollen, die ja notwendig sind, schnell und reibungslos Ablaufen und ich könnte Angeln gehen. Aber leider ist es viel zu oft sehr anders.
Trotzdem Petri!


----------



## Clouserfan (28. November 2007)

*AW: Wer ist staatlich geprüfter Fischereiaufseher?*

@all
Die Befugnisse stehen auch in den Ausweisen der Fischereiaufseher!


----------



## Karauschenjäger (28. November 2007)

*AW: Wer ist staatlich geprüfter Fischereiaufseher?*

Moin,

in Niedersachsen werden geeignete Angler von dem Verein bei der Kommune vorgeschlagen, bekommen dann einen Ausweis mit Lichtbild und dürfen auch nur an den Gewässern kontrollieren, die der Verein gepachtet hat. Die Anzahl der bestellten Fischereiaufseher hängt auch von der Größe der Gewässer in ha ab.

Das wars schon, wobei anzumerken ist, dass dabei gerne Polizeibeamte genommen werden, denn was nützt es, wenn jemand Autorität und markige Worte versprüht, aber nicht in der Lage ist, auch mal so etwas wie einen Verstoß gegen § 293 StGB (Fischwilderei) zu Papier zu bringen!? Auf "geistige Tiefflieger" kann jeder Verein gerne verzichten!
*
Allseits PETRIE
Karauschenjäger
......................*

.


----------



## Vampilein (28. November 2007)

*AW: Wer ist staatlich geprüfter Fischereiaufseher?*

also ich glaub in esens ist die sache am einfachsten geregelt 

dort ist per vereinssatzung geregelt, dass jedes mitglied in gewissem maße kontrollieren darf bzw. soll.

d.h. wenn ich als mitglied am vereinsgewässer jemanden sehe den ich nicht kenne (ok, würde ICH nie machen, da ich dort kaum noch jemanden kenne  aber das ist was anderes) bin ich gehalten zu prüfen ob dieser zum verein gehört und ob er sich an die satzung hält.
heißt hingehen, ansprechen, durch mitgliedsausweis ausweisen, papiere verlangen, ggf. mal ruten durchzählen und einen blick auf den fang werfen, dass dort nichts untermaßiges oder gerade geschontes bei ist.
weigert sich der jenige, wird die polizei herbei gerufen, und der jenige kann sich auf probleme einstellen.

so viel zur theorie der satzung 

getreu dem motto: wir als verein machen unsere regeln, unabhängig vom gesetz, und wer sich an diese regeln nicht hält darf gerne gehen.


----------



## Quercus (29. November 2007)

*Die niedersächsiche Praxis und Realität*

Also, ich habe während meines Studiums in Niedersachsen 6 Jahre an Weser, Werra und Leine gefischt und bin in der ganzen Zeit nicht ein einziges Mal kontrolliert worden. Ein Mal hat sich die Polizei sogar geweigert, bei offensichtlich vorliegender Fischwilderei inn tateinheit mit schwersten Tierrechtsverstößen und Androhung körperlicher Gewalt, auszurücken,m weil die meinten "wichtigeres" zu tun zu haben.
Ich ärgere mich noch heute fürchterlich über die dort herrschenden Verhältnisse.
Abgesehen, davon, dass ich jetzt weiß, dass die Polizei dem Legalitätsprinzip verpflichtet ist, Straftaten also verfolgen MUSS und daher keine Ermässensentscheidungen fällen darf, habe ich hier in Bayern noch nicht einmal erlebt, dass mir seitens der Grünen nicht kompetent und schnell geholfen wurde.
Ich finde darüber hinaus auch sehr sinnvoll, dass Fischereiaufseher einen Lehrgang besuchen müssen, einen Eignungstest ablegen müssen und ein sauberes polizeiliches Führungszeugnis haben müssen.


----------



## Vampilein (29. November 2007)

*AW: Wer ist staatlich geprüfter Fischereiaufseher?*

polente "streikt" in niedersachsen immer mal gerne 

da hilft einfach nur pöbeln und druck machen - hier kannst mit denen fast keinen satz ohne das wort "dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde" reden


----------



## Hann. Münden (1. August 2014)

*AW: Die niedersächsiche Praxis und Realität*



Quercus schrieb:


> Also, ich habe während meines Studiums in Niedersachsen 6 Jahre *an Weser, Werra und Leine *gefischt und bin in der ganzen Zeit nicht ein einziges Mal kontrolliert worden. Ein Mal hat sich die Polizei sogar geweigert, bei offensichtlich vorliegender Fischwilderei inn tateinheit mit schwersten Tierrechtsverstößen und Androhung körperlicher Gewalt, auszurücken,m weil die meinten "wichtigeres" zu tun zu haben.
> Ich ärgere mich noch heute fürchterlich über die dort herrschenden Verhältnisse.
> Abgesehen, davon, dass ich jetzt weiß, dass die Polizei dem Legalitätsprinzip verpflichtet ist, Straftaten also verfolgen MUSS und daher keine Ermässensentscheidungen fällen darf, habe ich hier in Bayern noch nicht einmal erlebt, dass mir seitens der Grünen nicht kompetent und schnell geholfen wurde.
> Ich finde darüber hinaus auch sehr sinnvoll, dass Fischereiaufseher einen Lehrgang besuchen müssen, einen Eignungstest ablegen müssen und ein sauberes polizeiliches Führungszeugnis haben müssen.



Zwar ein älterer Thread...

gibt aber mittlerweile starke Veränderungen an Werra,Fulda,Weser !
Die Wasserschutzpolizei Kassel ist verstärkt im Einsatz.
Es wurden in letzter Zeit schon einige Müll- u. Nachtangler, Fischwilderer, Feuerteufel, Uferbeschädiger, Zelter dingfest gemacht. Gab dafür empfindliche Strafen. Und die Kontrollen lassen nicht nach ! Unverhofft stehen die Beamten hinter einem. Gut so ! Alle Angler hatten in div. Regionen, wegen solchen Deppen einen schlechten Ruf.


----------



## Sneep (1. August 2014)

*AW: Wer ist staatlich geprüfter Fischereiaufseher?*

Hallo,

was bitte ist ein staatlich gepüfter Fischereiaufseher?

Ich (NRW) kenne den Begriff nicht.

Ich kenne nur den Begriff amtlich bestellter Fischereiauseher im Gegensatz zum Vereinsaufseher.

Das Gesetz schreibt vor, dass der FA " in Sachen Fischerei erfahren" ist.
Das wird von den UFB unterschiedlich gehandhabt. Bei einigen zählen die "Dienstjahre" bei anderen muss man einen Einstiegskursus belegen Ich musste seinerzeit den Grundlehrgang Gewässerwart vorlegen.
Bei anderen Behörden reicht es, wenn man im Einführungsgespräch einen guten Eindruck macht.

SnEEp


----------



## Fischer am Inn (1. August 2014)

*AW: Wer ist staatlich geprüfter Fischereiaufseher?*

Hallo Sneep



Sneep schrieb:


> was bitte ist ein staatlich gepüfter Fischereiaufseher?
> 
> Ich (NRW) kenne den Begriff nicht.
> 
> ...



das ist von Bundesland zu Bundesland offensichtlich etwas unterschiedlich geregelt. In Bayern ist es so, dass die UFB nur dann den Fischereiaufseher bestätigen darf, wenn er zwingend vor dem Landesamt seine Befähigung (= mündliche Prüfung) nachgewiesen hat. Dieser Prüfung geht ein mehrtägiger Lehrgang an eben diesem Landesamt voraus. Erfahrung, ein Gewässerwartlehrgang o.ä. reichen nicht aus.
Diese Anforderung (Prüfung) rechtfertigt dann auch, dass dem bestätigten Fischereiaufseher bestimmte Befugnisse nach dem Polizeiaufgabengesetz übertragen werden.

Wie gesagt: Ist halt Ländersache.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (10. August 2014)

*AW: Wer ist staatlich geprüfter Fischereiaufseher?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo, Ich (NRW) kenne den Begriff nicht.


 Ich in RLP auch nicht...



Sneep schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur den Begriff amtlich bestellter Fischereiauseher im Gegensatz zum Vereinsaufseher.


Richtig. Hier gibt es einen Lehrgang beim Verband, dann darf man an "seinem" Vereinsgewässer Kontrollen durchführen.

Wenn die Vereinsführung oder der Verband die Person für "Vertrauenswürdig" genug hält, schlägt sie diese bei der unteren Fischerreibehörde vor um ihn "amtlich für eine Gewässerstrecke bestellen zu lassen".

Diese Behörde ernennt ihn dann auch, "vergattert" ihn mit Dienstnummer und -ausweis.
Obwohl im Ehrenamt ist formal gesehen der "Dienstherr" dann die obere Fischereibehörde vor dem Verband.


----------

